# Opinion on good Distance Ed Schools?



## Reformed1 (Jun 10, 2005)

I know that this could open up a big  but I hope it doesn't. I know that this has been debated on here.

Basically, I'm looking for a good Distance Ed School. Does anyone have any opinions on which is a good one? I was thinking of Bahnsen Theological Seminary, Whitefield or RTS. Any suggestions?


----------



## refbaptdude (Jun 27, 2005)

A few more schools to add to your list that might be worth researching are:

Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary
http://www.gpts.edu

You can find information concerning GPTS distance in the online catalog.

Birmingham Theological Seminary
http://www.birminghamseminary.org





http://www.birminghamseminary.org/disedu.asp

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary
http://www.hnrc.org/gr/Ministries/PRTS/prts.html


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 27, 2005)

Whitefield or Bahnsen would be my first choices.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 27, 2005)

Oral Roberts University


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Oral Roberts University


----------



## johnrsorrell (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reformed1_
> I know that this could open up a big  but I hope it doesn't. I know that this has been debated on here.
> 
> Basically, I'm looking for a good Distance Ed School. Does anyone have any opinions on which is a good one? I was thinking of Bahnsen Theological Seminary, Whitefield or RTS. Any suggestions?



South African schools are great for distance learning. I'm planning on enrolling at South African Theological Seminary. They are fully accredited and are very inexpensive. They follow the UK system in that you must have a BA in Theology to enter the M.Th. which is primarily research based. Accrediting in SA is very extensive and thorough. Visit http://www.sats.edu.za/index2.html for more info.
Degreeinfo.com is the best source on the web about distance learning. The message board has many threads about SATS and they are all positive. Also, the Baker's Guide for Christian Distance Learning Education is a great resource. http://www.bakersguide.com/


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Whitefield


----------

